# TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min



## lector (13. November 2003)

Hi,

boardies habt schon mal die shads von spro ausprobiert die Henk Simonsz teile? 
Was haltet ihr davon? 
Es ist für mich echt wahnsinn...........So ein Gummi hab ich noch nie in der hand gehalten *G*
Aber leider 4,50,- für 3 Stück
Hab gestern nach der Arbeit am Rhein innnerhalb von 15min 4 Zander zwischen 50-62 cm gefangen und innerhalb von den gesamten 40 min 5 stück war echt klasse ! So viele bisse hatte ich beim zanderangeln bis jetzt noch nie ! Wären bestimmt 10 Stück dringewesen !


----------



## froggy31 (13. November 2003)

hi lector,
von so einer sternstunde träume ich auch. Biste denn sicher es lag an den Gufi´s ? Vielleicht warste ja auch nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort.
Egal, auf jeden Fall dicken Glückwunsch und guten Appetit !!!!

Petri, froggy


----------



## Truttafriend (13. November 2003)

die letzten beiden in deiner Schachtel sind bei uns an der Elbe der Knaller. Normale Shads fangen erheblich weniger. Die beiden Shads sehen aber unserem Elbstint sehr ähnlich. Ich glaub deswegen knallt das so genial auf die Dinger. Der Preis ist wirklich hart, leider reisst man in den Steinpackungen auch noch sehr viel ab:c 

Kann dir nur zustimmen:z


----------



## Rossitc (13. November 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

würde gerne mal wenigstens 1 maßigen Zander in unserem See fangen!!!!

Petri Heil
Rossitc


----------



## Nick_A (13. November 2003)

Hi Rossitc #h

da kann ich Dir leider nur zustimmen...alle intensivsten Versuche auf Zander waren dieses Jahr einfach erfolglos...EGAL MIT WAS FÜR EINEN KÖDER !!! :c :c :c

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick

P.S.: Vielleicht muss ich mir die Teile doch noch zulegen...WENN´S HILFT !?! :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2003)

Moin Boardies :g 

Ich denke mal, daß es nur zum Teil an den Shads lag, so eine Sternstunde gibts NUR, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist, und wenn das der Fall ist, beißen die "Mistböcke" auch auf um den Haken gewickelte Alufolie 

Aber Ein kräftiges PETRI HEIL!!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## jackcrevalle (13. November 2003)

auch von mir ein Petri Heil..

gruß jackcrevalle.


----------



## Schleie! (13. November 2003)

Ich hab noch nie nen Zander auf Gummi gefangen...und kenne keinen aus unserer Gegend...
Aber wenn du so erfolgreich warst, mal sehen, was der Nikolaus bringt!


----------



## Mohrchen (13. November 2003)

Hallo lector,
mit welchem Gummi aus dem Set oben hast Du denn gefangen?
Eigentlich steh ich solchen Superködern immer ein bißchen skeptisch gegenüber. Ich habe sie schon so oft benutzt, Flying Lure, Manns Super Shad oder so was, habe aber noch nie damit einen maßigen Zander gefangen. Denn da wo keine Zander sind, kann man auch keine fangen!
Mohrchen


----------



## Franky (13. November 2003)

Moinsen!

Glückwunsch! Sowas erlebt man leider zum Glück nicht alle Tage... 
Ich kenne die Shads nur aus dem Katalog und nicht in Natura - aber eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit zum Stint ist nicht zu leugnen.
Ob das allerdings ausschlaggebend für eine solche Sternstunde ist, müssten weitere solche Ereignisse zeigen, oder? 
Leider konnte ich in der Weser mit Stint noch keinen wirklich tollen "Ergebnisse" liefern, denn dann, wenn hier Stintzeit ist, sind Hecht und Zander geschont. Für Ganzjahresstinte leben wir hier ein wenig zu weit südlich...


----------



## til (13. November 2003)

Die Köder haben auf jeden Fall etwas wichitges, was den meisten Gufis fehlt: ein schönes schwarzes Auge!


----------



## anguilla (13. November 2003)

:m zu den tollen Fängen! 

ich glaube auch nur bedingt, das es an deinem Köder lag.

habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das, wenn die Zander richtig in Freßlaune sind, der Gufi nicht DIE Bedeutung hat. Bei der Anzahl an Fischen, die du innerhalb kurzer Zeit gefangen hast, kann man von einer Sternstunde sprechen. Sicher hättest du mit einem Man's oder Shadxpert ähnlich gut gefangen. In solch einem Moment müsste man den Köder wechseln... Leider hab ich es auch nie getan.....man ist eben froh, wenn es richtig "knallt" und macht den Köder dafür verantwortlich.
Und dann noch wechseln...?

Ob ein Gummi Spitze ist, erweist sich erst dann, wenn die Zander schlecht beissen!


----------



## Franky (13. November 2003)

Einem fehlenden Auge am Gufi kann man doch gaaaaaanz fix nachhelfen... Mir waren nämlich auch schon einige zu "trist" und wurden "angemalt"...  Bestens geht das mit Window-Color - elastisch und haftet einigermassen gut auf dem Weichplastik. Leider sind die modified Shads in der Weser geblieben, aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Buddelns in allem möglichen Farben hier... 
Mal als Anregung:


----------



## schroe (13. November 2003)

Hallo lector,
gratuliere zu deinem Erfolg.

Ich wünschte, ich hätte hier den richtigen Köder gefunden. Jedes Jahr wollen hier die Zander ein anderes Muster oder einen anderen Köder. Erst Wobbler, dann Blinker, dann Gufi,.........
Jedes Jahr denke ich, jetzt bin ich gut gerüstet.
Dieses Jahr versagt alles.
Trotzigen Mistviecher die.


----------



## lector (13. November 2003)

*Naja*

Also ich sage mal das der Gufi zu 70% in den 40min der richtige war hab vorher wie eigentlich immer mit Sandra Twister gefischt ! Nach dem Wechsel auf den Rot Orangen Shad hats dann nach einander geknallt ! Überzeugt euch selbst mal ! Hab echt noch keinen so weichen Gummi gesehen und in der Hand gehalten ! Nicht mal die von Mann's kommen daran! 
Also sag ich mal nicht jeder Shad fängt wenn fische am platz sind !
Und zudem kahm noch das wir über 6 Wochen lang an dieser stelle nur massige von knapp 50 wenn überhaupt einen gefangen haben ! 
Also los..............
Fotos folgen übrigens..............
Zum Guten Appetit kann ich nur sagen das ich einen für den Abend mitgenommen hab die anderen durften wieder schwimmen !

Achso ohne "Angstdrilling" gehts natürlich nicht ! sonst hat man alle 10min ein Gufi ohne schwanz *G*


----------



## AndreasB (13. November 2003)

> die letzten beiden in deiner Schachtel sind bei uns an der Elbe der Knaller.


Da kann ich Tuttafriend nur voll und ganz zustimmen 




> Hab echt noch keinen so weichen Gummi gesehen und in der Hand gehalten


Das weiche Gummi hat meiner Meinung aber auch einen kleinen Nachteil: Der Zusatzdrilling (Gamakatsu Twinex) hält nicht so richtig im Gummi, wie bei härten Gummimischungen. Also vor jedem Auswerfen den Sitz überprüfen. Aber wenn man den einen oder anderen Zander verhaften kann, ist dies ziemlich nebensächlich.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## anguilla (13. November 2003)

> Zum Guten Appetit kann ich nur sagen das ich einen für den Abend mitgenommen hab die anderen durften wieder schwimmen !



@lector: 
Klasse, das du in einer solchen Sternstunde nicht nur an die Pfanne gedacht hast! :m

Hast du bei einer solch weichen Gummimischung nicht das Problem, das dir die Zander den Gummi nach einigen Attacken zerreissen?
Mir ist aufgefallen, das ein Mann's ca. 3-4 Zander "verträgt", danach ist er reif für die Tonne! 

Mal sehen, ob ich diese Shads irgendwo auftreiben kann...werd's auf jeden Fall testen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. November 2003)

Auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich als altmodisch dastehe... ;-)

Mein Favorit am Rhein (Hessische Strecke) ist und bleibt der gute alte "Normaltwister", je nach Strömung muß der allerdings mit Köpfen von bis zu 30 Gramm auf Tiefe gebracht werden, sonst geht da nix... übrigens tun es da die billigsten Modelle in der Großpackung, will ja kein Monatslohn am Grunde des Rheines liegen lassen *zwinker*


----------



## Alexander2781 (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rossitc _
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
> 
> würde gerne mal wenigstens 1 maßigen Zander in unserem See fangen!!!*



Bin ganz deiner Meinung mein Bruder!!!

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## löti (13. November 2003)

der meinung mit zeit und ort kann ich nur zustimmen ... mein vater und mein onkel hatten vor vielen jahren an einem stück donau ... da ist es ähnlich zugegangen (mit dem "normalen" twister) ... aber nur eine bestimmte zeit (ca. 1 stunde) dann war wieder schluss ... wenn die zander wieder weg sind kannst du alles mögliche probieren

und ganz schlecht ist, wenn alles schon so überfischt ist, das gar keine zander mehr drinnen sind ... so ging es mir heuer  

petrigrüsse
löti


----------



## Tiffy (13. November 2003)

ich habe immer einen schwarzen Edding am Mann. Ist echt nützlich so ein Stift. Auch bei fehlenden Augen. 

Die Shads habe ich schon mal ne halbe Stunde im Laden "durchgeknetet" . Werd ich mir auch mal kaufen. Die  machen einen guten Eindruck. 

Petri zum Fang :m


----------



## lector (14. November 2003)

*Achso nochwas*

Ja ihr habt schon recht nach ein paar heftigen attacken sieht der natürlich zimmlich mitgenommen aus, aber dann muss man eben ein wenig kreativ werden und ein paar schnitte machen oder was dran kleben. Mir ist des trotzdem lieber als ein unversehrter Gufi *G* ! Naja konnte an diesem Tag sogar eine von diesen Verdammten Wohlhandkrabben auf Gufi verhaften! Meine Kollegen sagen immer wenn du so eine Fängst musst du dennen auf den Schädel tretten,naja habs nicht übers Herz gebracht ! 
Aber normalerweise müsste man die echt töten sind schon echt ne plage  !:v 

Achso sagt mir mal bitte bescheid vieviel ihr bei euch so für die Gufis berappen müsst !? thx im voraus


----------



## Fischbox (25. November 2003)

Moin Ihr Gummifetischisten!!#h

Also der Köder scheint mir wirklich nicht so schlecht zu sein, denn ich hab in meinem Leben schon so manches Gummiviech durchs Wasser gezogen, um einen Zander zu fangen, aber am Ende gab das immer nur lange Gesichter. Hab letztens die Dinger von SPRO im Laden gesehen und die machten echt 'nen erstklassigen Eindruck. Und weil ich eh einen Gutschein verprassen musste, hab ich sie mir gleich mal unter den Nagel gerissen.

Heute habe ich mich mal ganz spontan an den Elbe-Seiten-Kanal gestellt und konnte innerhalb kurzer Zeit 3 Fischkontakte vermelden, von denen ich einen als gut 40er Zander auch aufs Land befördern konnte.

Mein erster Zander am Gummifisch:z :z :z !

Morgen werde ich wieder losziehen, und ich hoffe das sich dann auch mal ein pfannengeeigneter Zander überlisten lässt.

Mein Urteil: Toller Köder#6#6#6


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (26. November 2003)

Hallo Zanderfreaks!

In sämtlichen Gewässern, in denen Stinte und Kaulis vorkommen sind die HS-Shads oder ähnliche Köder mit gaaaanz wenig Eigenaktion die Entdeckung der letzten Jahre. Mit keinem Köder könnt Ihr besser das Spiel dieser faulen Köderfische imitieren. Das Motto bei der Köderführung muss aber lauten: gaaaanz langsaaaam (wie mein Landsmann Rudolf Scharping einst zu sagen pflegte...)

Grüße von der Zanderkant, Jörg


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. November 2003)

Willkommen  im Bord Jörg Strehlow und viel spass hier!!!

sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder an der Elbe


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (26. November 2003)

Danke Andreas! Lass uns Michi HH mal die Daumen dücken, dass er bald wieder munter mitzandern kann...

Grüß, Jörg


----------



## theactor (27. November 2003)

HI,

@Jörg: WELCOME ABOARD #h #h 
ja.. MichiHH .. ich habe erschreckend lange nichts von ihm gelesen... hoffnetlich kann er vor der Schonzeit nochmal ans Wasser!

(P.S.: Ich bin der der seinen SupiHecht keschern durfte wie auf Deiner Seite nachzulesen war  #h )

Greetz,
Sönke#h


----------



## MichiHH (27. November 2003)

Moin! 
@theactor: ich lebe noch, allerdings erlebe ich zur Zeit nicht sonderlich viel was es zu berichten lohnt.
Könnt ja mein Knie knipsen und es reinstellen...
Obwohl, ich habe mehr Glück als pg3, meine Krankengymnastin ist ´ne glatte 1!

@Jörg: Nochmal Willkommen an Board!#h 
Ich werde versuchen dies´Jahr noch ein paar Zander zu fangen,
bin voller Optimismus eben etwa 20m ohne Krücken gelaufen!


----------



## Truttafriend (27. November 2003)

Willkommen an Board Jörg#h 

Ich wünsch dir hier viel Spaß unter den anderen verrückten Zanderjägern :m


----------



## pg3 (27. November 2003)

@MichiHH: Meine Pechsträhne ist jetzt vorbei. Ich habe jetzt sogar 2 Krankengymnastinnen. 1 für den linken und eine für den rechten Arm. :k


----------



## MichiHH (27. November 2003)

@pg3: #d gleich zwei KGinnen! Das heißt ja du hast keine Hand mehr frei! Dann pass mal auf das Sönke das nicht spitzkriegt, könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sobald du abgelenkt bist, die Chance nutzen wird sich die Twinpower zu greifen!


----------



## theactor (27. November 2003)

Hi...

wieso DAS denn ... :l  reagiere auf die TWINPOWER :l :k  irgendwie anormal?  

Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich doch viel mehr für Eure zahlreichen Krankengymnastinnen kümmern.. ich habe auf einmal auch diese.. Schmerzen und vielleicht-...

#h 
thewillauchmalvonsonerbienedurchmassiertwerdentor


----------



## wildbootsman (27. November 2003)

zu PG3: 
Und welche ist hübscher, die linke oder die rechte?

Zum Thema:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Zander ist der Fisch den ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefangen habe. Aber am Sonnabend zeigt mir pg3 im Hamburger hafen wie es geht.


----------



## theactor (27. November 2003)

HI,

hmm.. wäre es Sonntag über Tag gewesen hätte ich mich vielleicht angeschlossen.. anyways: viel Erfolg Euch beiden!

#h 
Sö


----------



## MichiHH (27. November 2003)

@theactor: Glaub mir, diese halbe Stunde kneten wiegt nicht die Schmerzen der restlichen 23,5h auf...

@wildbootsmann/Sö² : viel Spaß und Glück euch beiden am WE!
Kürzlich kam ein 75er Zander aus dem Hafen,den toppt ihr aber bitte, ja?


----------



## pg3 (27. November 2003)

@MichiHH: Die machen natürlich ihre Arbeit nacheinander - währe ja sonst doof :l 

@Wildbootsman: Genau am Samstag zeige ich dir wie das mit den Zandern geht.

@all: Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust wildbootsman das Zanderangeln beizubringen.
Treffpunkt könnte der gleiche wie beim letzten AB-Zanderangeln sein. Hochwasser ist um 8.

@Theactor: Das wäre doch eine gute Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf die Twinpower?!


----------



## wildbootsman (27. November 2003)

@pg3: 

Und welche ist nun hübscher???


----------



## pg3 (27. November 2003)

@MichiHH: Ist gebongt. Foto kommt dann später.

@Wildbootsmann: Schwierige Frage ...


----------



## theactor (27. November 2003)

Hi,

@derNamensgleiche: hm.. jetzt wo ich weiß dass Deine Hände nacheinander behandelt werden hast Du ja immer eine frei mit der Du mir beim Klauversuch eine wemsen kannst.. das ist mir zu gefährlich...

Du weisst nicht welche hübscher ist? Wie ist denn der jeweilige Speichelansammlungsmenge ?!:q 

Letzte Woche haben Fischkoopp und ich an der Stelle ordentlich in die Röhre geguckt...  Scheints, dass neben Dorschen und Hechten jetzt auch Zander meine Rute meiden...


Greetz,
theklautor #h


----------



## Tinsen (28. November 2003)

habe heute aufgrund des artikels zugeschlagen 5 packungen an 2 stück on den hs 710 (die shads mit twisterschwanz ca. 15cm)

sind gerde bei rods world in berlin im ausverkauf. 2,50 € die packung a 2 stück.

bin gespannt wie sei laufen. vom in der hand halten machen sie nen super eindruck !

Excellent !

<bgsound src="http://people.freenet.de/tinsen/excellent.wav" loop="3">


----------



## pg3 (28. November 2003)

@theklautdochnixor: Über meine Köder lachen sich die Fische auch schon ne ganze Zeit schlapp. Aber die Wende kommt bestimmt. ( Vielleicht morgen )


----------



## PetriHelix (28. November 2003)

Hi,

gibts eigentlich auch irgendwo im Netz Angebote für die SPRO Köder? Bei unserem Händler hier gibts welche, aber im 2er Pack kosten die 4,90 Euro. Für 10 Euro bekomme ich fast 100 Twister, daher steht das für mich in keiner Relation.


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (28. November 2003)

Guude!

@PetriHelix: Leider sind die Dinger überall extrem teuer. Und das, obwohl sie nach spätestens drei Zandern aussehen, wie von der Schrotflinte getroffen! Deshalb bin ich derzeit auch für meine Angelkurse auf der Suche nach besseren Köder und habe schon einige vielversprechende Muster getestet. 
Vorerst empfehle ich als Alternative zum Preiswahnsinn von Spro: Suche Dir bernsteinfarbene Shads oder welche in Silber-Glitter mit einem etwas steiferen Schaufelschwanz - der Trick bei den HS-Shads ist nämlich neben der sehr natürlichen Färbung auch ihre Steifheit.

Grüße von der "Zanderkant", Jörg


----------



## zandergott73 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hallo!Gratuliere für den tollen Fang.Aber die Shads fangen auch bei uns am Bodensee sehr gut.Nur bekommt man sie bei uns nicht mehr.Jetzt meine Frage,könntest mir bitte den Namen von dem Angelshop sagen,wo man die Shads noch bekommt?Speziell der Grün Gelbe mit dem Twisterschwanz ist top bei uns.Wäre dir sehr dankbar wenn du mir da weiter helfen könntest.

Mfg.,und Petry Heil Michael


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Coole Frage, ich hau mich weg.... Zandergott...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

...lesen ist wohl nicht so göttlich! Achgottchen...|muahah:


----------



## belle-hro (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

|kopfkrat gibbet die eigentlich noch? Muss ich morgen mal im Händlerkatalog gucken


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

seid doch froh, dass (anscheinend) mal jemand die Board-Suche benutzt hat...............

-nix für ungut-


----------



## GUNdalf (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

|good:


----------



## kohlie0611 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> seid doch froh, dass (anscheinend) mal jemand die Board-Suche benutzt hat.


So isses!!!

Bei Fish und Fun in H liegen noch jede menge von den Dingern zum Sonderpreis rum…einfach mal nachfragen wegen Bestellung#h


----------



## zanderzone (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Ich fische die auch! Aber vertikal!! Das Gummi ist Top.. 
Sieht man ja auch am Preis, dass es keine schlechten sind ;-)


----------



## Ollek (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Jörg Strehlow schrieb:


> als Alternative zum Preiswahnsinn von Spro:



|supergri Ich wusste doch Spro is ne Edelmarke


----------



## greece68 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Die haben doch nur die hier kopiert :g
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/8950/kickq.jpg
Und die sind wirklich unglaublich naturgetreu...!! Kann ich nur empfehlen, wo es Stinte/Lauben gibt! Wichtig, langsame Führung und auch mal ganz kurzes Schlagen mit Absink- und Ruhephase! Natürköderfischen/Drachkovitch! 
Erster Zander (14Pfund) dieses Jahr auf 'Gummi' im stehenden Gewässer überhaupt und Hecht 25Pfund; mit 3/0 Gamakatsu 7,5 gr Jig und Stinger!
http://www.skinnybearbassjigs.com/kick.php


----------



## Derbysieger (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

edit by Mod, für Homepagevorstellungen haben wir einen eigenen Bereich, dafür muss man nicht das Forum voll spammen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=87


----------



## Bassey (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> muss sehr interessant sein, sich genau dafür anonym anzumelden um auf eine Webseite hinzuweisen..... Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt



Wie kannst du nur solch frivole Gedankengänge haben?! SCHÄM DICH!


----------



## Derbysieger (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> muss sehr interessant sein, sich genau dafür anonym anzumelden um auf eine Webseite hinzuweisen..... Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt


 
sorry, aber Derbysieger liegt daran, dass mein Herz für den BVB schlägt, also Fußball! Und was ist an dem Web-Tipp verwerflich? Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Abend!#h


----------



## Spiro (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Sich im Board anmelden und 2x ungefragt auf die selbe Seite hinweisen riecht eher nach Werbung als nach einem Tipp, aber das weißt du ja sicher besser als ich.#h


----------



## powerpauer (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hallo
Leute 

ich habe dieses jahr vor zk 6-7 wochen 4 Zander in 30 minuten auf Gufi von Quantum-die stratocaster gefangen-seit demm sind die gufis imer dabei 

blaue rucken und grune schwanz oder die schwartz gelbe wariante von Quantum Stratocaster kann ich mit gutem gewischen empfehlen -und die kosten sind gering :m

Gruß P.


----------



## Novice (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Leute
> 
> ich habe dieses jahr vor zk 6-7 wochen 4 Zander in 30 minuten auf Gufi von Quantum-die stratocaster gefangen-seit demm sind die gufis imer dabei
> ...


 
Unglaublich.... Nicht einmal die Signatur ist fehlerfrei....


----------



## jannisO (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> Unglaublich.... Nicht einmal die Signatur ist fehlerfrei....




|sagnix


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



lector schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> boardies habt schon mal die shads von spro ausprobiert die Henk Simonsz teile?
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> ...




Petri zu den Fischen.

Aber ich muss einigen Vorrednern von mir zustimmen das es nicht an den Gummis liegt sondern einfach nur an den Fischen wenn sie da sind und fressen kannst du auch eine Made durch das Wasser zupfen.Kannst ja mal von deinem nächsten Trip an der selben Stelle berichten da wird es nicht genauso laufen.
Ich habe mal an so einem guten Tag die Köder gewechselt und absichtlich immer mit anderen Farben und Formen geangelt und sie haben genauso gebissen also der Köder ist 2.ranig


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> Unglaublich.... Nicht einmal die Signatur ist fehlerfrei....



stimmt.
aber den sinn hast du auch nicht verstanden

"*Deutsche Sprache ist nicht meine Muttersprache."


*Unglaublich... wie gnadenlos es manchmal im AB zugeht - und sinnentleert.

@Novice, @jannisO, denken hilft.
* 
*


----------



## Ben-CHI (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



> Unglaublich... wie gnadenlos es manchmal im AB zugeht - und sinnentleert.




|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Novice (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Jose schrieb:


> @Novice, @jannisO, denken hilft.


 
:c

Erklär mal. Ich komme nicht drauf. Oder denkst du, dass der powerbauer kein Deutscher ist und ich ihn auch noch kritisiere???


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> :c
> 
> Erklär mal. Ich komme nicht drauf. *Oder denkst du, dass der powerbauer kein Deutscher ist und ich ihn auch noch kritisiere???*


 


Wie könnte man nur auf diesen Gedanken kommen? #d

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Lucius (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Auf den braunen, links in der Box hab Ich letztens im Main nen Waller von 1,20 m und knapp 10 Kg gefangen.......


----------



## Novice (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wie könnte man nur auf diesen Gedanken kommen? #d
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Hallo Jürgen.

Jetzt schnall ich das. Aber der Typ rotzt hier einfach nur seine Gedanken hin und ist mit Sicherheit deutsch !!!!!

Und bevor jetzt die ganz Sentimentalen kommen: Er ist auch kein Legastheniker. Er hat bereits mehrfach geschrieben, dass es ihn nicht interessiert ob etwas korrekt geschrieben ist oder nicht. Musst nur seine posts durchlesen. 
Und sorry, einen Punkt setzen zwischen 2 Sätze ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, oder?
Oder findest du es unterhaltsam, postings 3mal zu lesen um den Inhalt zu verstehen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen.
> 
> Jetzt schnall ich das. Aber der Typ rotzt hier einfach nur seine Gedanken hin und ist mit Sicherheit deutsch !!!!!
> 
> ...


 

@ Novice,#h

ich kenne den "Typ" genau so wenig wie vermutlich auch du.
Kann nicht beurteilen,ob er die deutsche Sprache besser beherrscht, als er sie hier präsentiert.
 Nur das ihm sein Kauderwelsch ziemlich egal ist,das glaube ich auch.Es gibt zumindest immer noch die Möglichkeit sich einer Rechtschreibprüfung zu bedienen.Aber manch einer geht halt lieber den bequemen Weg.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Destrudo (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

@Novice:

1. Nutze die Ignorefunktion
2. Sprich nicht über Menschen so, als ob sie nicht da wären
3. Flame mal nicht so rum und komm´ mal runter



Gruß- Destrudo


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen.
> 
> Jetzt schnall ich das. Aber der Typ rotzt hier einfach nur seine Gedanken hin und ist mit Sicherheit deutsch !!!!!
> 
> ...



@Novice,
vielleicht ist es so wie du vermutest. vielleicht auch nicht.
natürlich wäre eine klarere 'schreibe' von vorteil (sorry, meine kleinschreiberei ist ja auch durchaus angreifbar).

du hast dich aber auf seine signatur bezogen - und da sagt er eben, das deutsch eben nicht seine muttersprache ist. kann/sollte/muss ich wahrnehmen und fehler dementsprechend übersehen (seufz).

ob seiner signatur, ob gefaked oder nicht, kann und will ich seine posts 'milde' betrachten.

einem, der in seiner signatur was von rechtschreibfehlern, die, gefunden, mensch behalten kann, lallt, so einem bring ich kein 'wohlwollen' und keine nachsicht gegenüber auf. der signalisiert "ich weiß, ich rotze, so what?!" - 

und da mach ich doch gerne mit beim 'rotzen'.


----------



## Blueplay76 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Novice schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen.
> 
> Jetzt schnall ich das. Aber der Typ rotzt hier einfach nur seine Gedanken hin und ist mit Sicherheit deutsch !!!!!
> 
> ...



 Ich finde es nicht gut, dass hier Leute öffentlich so rund gemacht werden.
Ich weiß nicht ob er Muttersprachler ist oder nicht, ich weiß auch nicht ob er sich bemüht seine Gedanken besser darzulegen als er das getan hat. Da ich es nicht weiß, sage ich mal, "er kann es nicht besser."  Wenn es anders sein sollte, gilt halt don´t feed the troll.

Und wenn es jemanden stört, kann er ihm eine PN schreiben, dafür gibt es u.a. diese Funktion. Alles andere hat, wie ich finde nur eine abschreckende Wirkung für Menschen die Unterstützung suchen bzw. Fragen haben und die deutsche Sprache nicht gut beherrschen.
Mal davon abgesehen ob seine Postings sinnbefreit sind oder nicht, wir müssen Sie nicht lesen und wir müssen auch nicht darauf antworten.


----------



## powerpauer (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hallo 

jetz es recht 

langsam ist es schön lastig immer wider sich zu verteiligen-meine signatur spricht eine klare sprache :k

und wer damit nicht klar kommt soll liber sein lasen und meine beitrege nicht lesen 

immer wider diese blude spruche,die nichtz aber absolut nichtz mit demm thread  z tun haben #q

kein wünder das die integration so schwirig in BundesRepublik Deutschland ist :m

warscheinlich habe mich die Deutsche Politik vor sehr sehr lange zeit vergessen und meine fehler sind so so zusagen integration ergebnis 

anders rum die steuer die ich seit jahrem für die BRD zahle würden nicht vergessen .

hoffe wir lasen weiter diskusionen sein 

oder machen wir am besten ein Zarazin thread am besten gleich auf .

Gruß P.


----------



## Jose (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> jetz es recht
> 
> ...



sorry, nach deinem post hab ich eher das gefühl, dass du 
xtra rächtschraaaifählr makst.

vielleicht warst du auffegeregte, auf jeden fall bleibt dieser post weit hinter deinen möglichkeiten zurück.

jetzt frage ich mich: bin ich dir aufgesessen?


----------



## flasha (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Man seid ihr lustig...


----------



## powerpauer (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hallo 

ich werde weiter auf keine weitere beitrege reagien dienichtz mit demm thread zu tun haben basta .

Weiter auf die köder zuruzk zu kommen,sind die stratocaster von Quantum zu empfehllen -die sind von konsistenz ein wenig weich und somit nach ein paar zander ziemlich zerbissen (zervetzt) .

Gruß P


----------



## Fischhaker (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



Rossitc schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
> 
> würde gerne mal wenigstens 1 maßigen Zander in unserem See fangen!!!!
> 
> ...


 Ich auch!#d Petri!#h


----------



## heuki1983 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Anscheinend könnt ihr alle nicht Lesen !!!
Das Thema heisst Top Zander Köder!

Und ihr spamt das ganze Thema mit Müll zu! Wenn ihr streiten wollt, tut dies per PN !!

Das ist ja schlimm!
Neulinge die sich das Thema durchlesen wollen, müssen sich hier durch sinnlose Texte kämpfen die nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben...

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich werde weiter auf keine weitere beitrege reagien dienichtz mit demm thread zu tun haben basta .
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde die Stratocaster eher etwas hart als weich, zumindest in der Bewegung. Das Gummi an sich geht schon einigermaßen schnell kaputt. Aber sonst sind das super Köder.#6 Ich benutze sie allerdings meistens beim Barschangeln.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## noob4ever (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Huhu Angelfreunde und Ausländer, 

An Angelfreunde:
Dieses Jahr war auch für mich ein mieses Zanderjahr. Anfang des Jahres ging es bis zur Schonzeit ganz gut los, nach der Schonzeitein leider nichts mehr. Nach paar Flauten hab ich das dann für das Jahr gelassen. 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir ein paar von diesen Shads zulegen und 2011 wenigstens die Beißfreudigkeit im Jahresanfang auszunutzen. 
Ein kleiner Geheimtipp von mir sind Tube-Jigs, die gingen am besten in den Farben braun-glitzer und silber-weiß-glitzer. Die gibts von Rage und vielen anderen. Wichtig bei den ist es ganz sanft und oft zu zupfen um eine "Vibration" auszulösen und die feinen Schwänzchen etwas tänzeln zu lassen.

An Ausländer:
ich bin auch Ausländer. Dies soll nicht heißen dass ich der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig wäre und schon gar nicht rechtfertigen dass man nicht richtig schreiben kann...
Immer diese Schwachsinnigen die meinen sie seien Ausländer und könnten alles drauf schieben. Das ist nur Karakterschwäche...


----------



## powerpauer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hallo 

wollen wir jetz Über Top Zander Köder berichten , oder eine Sarazin und integration problematik reden |bigeyes

die eintrege die nicht mit demm  thema thread zu tun haben sollten entfernt bleiben :vein wenig ordnung sollte nicht schaden oder . 

mein vorschlag,beschwerde bei zustandige Partei die 20 jahre gepent hat .

Gruß #6


----------



## schnaggel (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Hy bin neu hier ,möchte mich mit Spinnfischen auf Zander befassen,möchte die faulenzermethode anwenden.Habe mir eine 2,70 spinnrute bestellt verschiedene Gummifische und Bleiköpfe.Wie befestige ich jetzt richtig den bleikopf an der Schnur direkt mit Wirbel? oder mit Einem vorfach (stahlvorfach?) dazwischen?  Besten dank für deinen tipp!


----------



## mabo1992 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: TOP Zander Köder... 5 Zander in 40 min*

Den Bleikopf mit Gummifisch ans Stahlvorfach, der Rest ganz normal. Hauptschnur, Wirbel und Vorfach mit deinen Köder.


----------

